# Is it legal to have an Online Divorce?



## briandg (May 5, 2009)

My husband and I were thinking of having our divorce online but were concerned if it was legal. Has anybody else tried an online divorce?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

You can download the paperwork and fill it out, easier if there are no children involved, and as long as you have the distribution of property and assignation of debt...then you're good to go...but you still have to file with the court in the county where you live.

No divorce is legal without a hearing...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

jdp is correct. You can get forms online for your state and county, often, and in my case, I can fill them out and save copies which I just have to print (at our county court's website). You still have to go through a court prceeding, however; there is no real "online divorce," it is really online divorce PREPARATION. Good luck.


----------

